# دورة أوشا البحرية osha maritime



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (31 أغسطس 2009)

*دورة أوشا البحرية إصلاح وبناء السفن*

المحاضر الدكتور وجدى سيفين


الدورة تعقد فى الاسكندرية بمقر مركز أوشا الشرق الأوسط
يوم 3 سبتمبر 2009 
الموقع الرسمى للمركز


عنوان المركز 
الاسكندرية - طريق أبو قير - جناكليس - برج والى 

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال


----------



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى المهندس غسان خليل 

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

وأعتذر لأنى كتبت رقم تليفونى المحمول فى الموضوع ومخالفة قوانين المنتدى و لكن سعادتى بموافقة الأستاذ وجدى سيفين على هذه الدورات لاتوصف لأنها لأول مرة تعقد فى إسكندرية 

WORKPLACE SAFETY AND HEALTH PROGRAMS IN THE SHIPYARD INDUSTRY
Guidelines for workplace safety and health programs in the shipyard industry.
Subpart A – General Provisions.
Subpart B – Confined and Enclosed Spaces and Other Dangerous Atmospheres In Shipyard Employment
Subpart C – Surface Preparation And Preservation 
Subpart D – Welding, Cutting And Heating
Subpart E – Scaffolds, Ladders And Other Working Surfaces 
Subpart F – General Working Conditions. 
Subpart G – Gear And Equipment For Rigging And Materials Handling 
Subpart H – Tools And Related Equipment.
Subpart I – Personal Protective Equipment (PPE)
Subpart J – Ships Machinery And Piping Systems 
Subpart K – Portable, Unfired Pressure, Vessels, Drums And Containers, Other Than Ships Equipment 
Subpart L – Electrical Machinery.
Subpart P – Fire Protection In Shipyard Employment 
Subpart Z – Toxic And Hazardous Substances 


مدة الدورة 4 أيام و موعدها الساعة التاسعة مساءا


----------



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى المهندس غسان خليل 

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

وأعتذر لأنى كتبت رقم تليفونى المحمول فى الموضوع ومخالفة قوانين المنتدى و لكن سعادتى بموافقة الأستاذ وجدى سيفين على هذه الدورات لاتوصف لأنها لأول مرة تعقد فى إسكندرية 

WORKPLACE SAFETY AND HEALTH PROGRAMS IN THE SHIPYARD INDUSTRY
Guidelines for workplace safety and health programs in the shipyard industry.
Subpart A – General Provisions.
Subpart B – Confined and Enclosed Spaces and Other Dangerous Atmospheres In Shipyard Employment
Subpart C – Surface Preparation And Preservation 
Subpart D – Welding, Cutting And Heating
Subpart E – Scaffolds, Ladders And Other Working Surfaces 
Subpart F – General Working Conditions. 
Subpart G – Gear And Equipment For Rigging And Materials Handling 
Subpart H – Tools And Related Equipment.
Subpart I – Personal Protective Equipment (PPE)
Subpart J – Ships Machinery And Piping Systems 
Subpart K – Portable, Unfired Pressure, Vessels, Drums And Containers, Other Than Ships Equipment 
Subpart L – Electrical Machinery.
Subpart P – Fire Protection In Shipyard Employment 
Subpart Z – Toxic And Hazardous Substances 


مدة الدورة 4 أيام و موعدها الساعة التاسعة مساءا


----------

